# Weight release. Anyone know where I can get these?



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I have just a few of these remaining and so far have come up empty on finding them online. Does anyone know of a good "brick and mortar" or online source for this style of release? It has a small spring inside to allow the weight to drop away when a fish hits. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lakeside Tackle, 10 Mile & Jefferson, St Clair Shores.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Esox! I haven't been to Lakeside since they closed up the Farmington store. They always did have some of the hard to find stuff.


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

Seen them at franks great outdoors two days ago. 2 pack for about $5.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Zofchak said:


> I have just a few of these remaining and so far have come up empty on finding them online. Does anyone know of a good "brick and mortar" or online source for this style of release? It has a small spring inside to allow the weight to drop away when a fish hits. Thanks for any help.


For the life of me!!! I cannot understand why some people continue to be so desperate to catch a fish as to drop $money$ in the form of a toxicant *lead* into our waters. I can see getting hung up on a rock without actually wanting to lose a weight,but to buy lead,and purposly drop it off and pollute our waters is a wanton disrespect for any waterway. There are much better ways to fish for a fish. This site needs to promote good fishing practices and dedicate and dictate contra-methods to lead drop devices. Now by doing that one becomes a better and real sportsman,.... a Michigan Sportsman.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hayward Fishing Supply Sinker Release Regular Brass Qty 2 

*$5.38


*










http://www.gofishin.com/index.cgi?c...ords=&nophoto=&sort=&sosi=&soci=&tb=&hmn=&sw=

Does that fit the bill???
:evilsmile
RAS


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

Zofchak
I use a weight release line called "Sinker-Dropper". It is exceptionally small and I find it very effective. If you go to www.sinker-dropper.com you will see this interesting tool. I order these online. If you go to their website you will find them very helpful and knowledgeable. Bill Vanderweken has been very helpful and generous with his knowledgeable. You won't go wrong if you try this system out. Price is much lower in cost and no springs to break. Very user friendly. Good luck.
DougJr.


----------

